# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Siste kalleş pusu!

## bozok

*Siste kalleş pusu!* 

*8.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Tokat'ta pusu. 10 askerin bulunduğu devriye aracı tarandı. 7 şehit 3 yaralı var*

Tokat’ın Reşadiye ilçesinde sisli havadan yararlanıp pusu kuran teröristler, içinde 10 askerin bulunduğu devriye aracını taradı. Kalleş saldırıda biri uzman çavuş, 7 askerimiz şehit oldu. Saldırıyı PKK ile TİKKO’nun birlikte yaptığı öne sürüldü.

Türkiye dün Tokat’tan gelen kara haberle yasa boğuldu. Reşadiye ilçesi Sazak Köyü yakınlarında devriye görevi yapan jandarma aracına teröristlerin ateş açması sonucu yaşanan çatışmada 7 asker şehit oldu. 



*Görüş mesafesi 2 metreydi*

Saldırının ardından güvenlik güçleri, teröristlerle atışmaya girdi. Ancak bölgede yoğun sis nedeniyle görüş mesafesinin 2 metreye kadar düştüğü, bu nedenle operasyonun güçlükle yürütüldüğü bildirildi. 

*Uzman çavuşun durumu ağır*

Reşadiye Kaymakamı Cihangir Güler, 7 askerin şehit olduğu saldırıda yaralanan 3 askerden birinin uzman çavuşu olduğunu, sağlık durumunun ağır olduğunu açıkladı. Kaymakam Güler, yaralı 3 askerden Emrah Mandıralı ile Uzman üavuş Yusuf üztürk’ün Niksar Devlet Hastanesi’ne kaldırıldığını, sağlık durumu ağır olan Uzman üavuş üztürk’ün burada ameliyata alındığı söyledi. Mandıralı ve üztürk’ün ameliyatları başarılı geçti. İki askerin desağlık durumunun iyi olduğu açıklandı.

*TSK: Operasyon sürüyor* 

*Tokat çatışma*



*video için tıklayın*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, saldırının ardından bir açıklama yaparak olay yerine ilave kuvvetlerin sevk edildiğini bildirdi. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın internet sitesinde yapılan açıklamada, saldırının dün 15.20 sularında gerçekleştiği söylendi ve “Olayın meydana geldiği bölgeye ilave kuvvetler sevk edilmiş olup operasyonlara devam edilmektedir. şehitlerimize Tanrıdan rahmet, değerli ailelerine, silah arkadaşlarına ve Yüce Milletimize baş sağlığı, yaralılarımıza acil şifalar dileriz” dendi. 

*MHP’nin kalesi ayakta*

şEHİTLERİN haberi Tokat’ı ayağa kaldırdı. Olayın duyulmasından sonra Tokat kent merkezinde toplanan yaklaşık 1000 kişilik grup, PKK’yı protesto etti. ‘Kahrolsun PKK’, ‘şehitler ölmez vatan bölünmez’ sloganları atan kalabalık, yakındaki yaralı askerin tedavisin sürdüğü Dr. Cevdet Aykan Hastanesi önüne doğru yürüdü. Reşadiye’de de 500 kişilik grup meydanda toplandı. Kalabalık, şehit askerlerin cenazelerinin Tokat’a gönderilmek istenmesi karşı çıktı. İlçeli, şehitlere uğurlama töreninin Reşadiye’de yapılmasını istedi. Ancak uzun uğraşlardan sonra halk ikna edildi, cenazeler Tokat’a gönderildi. Tokat’ın en büyük ilçelerinden olan Reşadiye, milliyetçi yapısıyla tanınıyor. 29 Mart yerel seçimlerinde MHP adayı Rafet Erdem, oyların yüzde 50’sini alarak belediye başkanı seçildi. MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli, Kürt açılımına sert tepki göstermişti. 

*BAşBAKAN ERDOğAN: Bu farklı bir saldırı, yeri ve zamanı düşündürücü*

BAşBAKAN Erdoğan, ABD’de yaptığı basın toplantısında saldırıyı ‘farklı’ diye yorumladı ve “Bu farklı bir saldırı. Bu hain saldırının yeri ve zamanlaması, milletimizin nasıl bir tertip ve provokasyonla karşı karşıya olduğunun göstergesidir. Tabii ki bu alçakça saldırıyı hazırlayanlar, taşeronluğunu üstlenenler, bunun bedelini ödeyecek. Arkasında kim varsa bedelini en ağır şekilde ödeyecek. Açılımı provoke edilmeye çalışılıyor” dedi. Erdoğan, “Saldırı neden farklı” sorusuna ise şu cevabı verdi: “Yaşanan olayın şekli itibarıyla teknik değerlendirmeler yapıyorlar. Teknik değerlendirmede alışılmışın dışında bir şeyler mevcut.” 

*’Hainler döktükleri kanda boğulacak’*

Başbakan Erdoğan, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a gönderdiği başsağlığı telgrafında şunları söyledi: “Bu tür saldırılar teröre karşı yürüttüğümüz çok yönlü mücadelemizi hiçbir şekilde etkilemeyecek. Düzenledikleri menfur saldırılarla kirli emellerini gerçekleştireceklerini sanan hainler ise döktükleri kanda boğulacaklardır.” 

*Atalay: Hak ettikleri cezaya çarptırılacaklar*

TBMM Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin, saldırının ardından yaptığı açıklamada, saldırının ülkedeki kardeşlik ortamını pekiştirmeyi amaçlayan çalışmaların sürdüğü bir dönemde gerçekleşmesin düşündürücü olduğunu vurguladı. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay ise, saldırının ardından yaptığı açıklamada şöyle dedi: “Bu hain saldırıyı, gerçekleştiren teröristlerin yakalanması için operasyonlar başlatıldı. Saldırıyı yapanlar en kısa zamanda yakalanarak adalete teslim edilecek ve hak ettikleri cezaya çarptırılacaktır. şehit olan askerlerimize Allah’tan rahmet, silah arkadaşlarına, milletimize ve ailelerine sabır ve başsağlığı diliyorum.” 

*YüREğİMİZ 7 PARüA*

Tokat’tan gelen kara haberle yüreklere ateş düştü. Sadece baba ocakları değil, tüm Türkiye yasa boğuldu. Memleketlerinden 7 yiğide ağıtlar yükseldi.

*Cengiz Sarıbaş* 

*Ailenin en küçüğüydü*

şehit olan askerlerden Er Cengiz Sarıbaş’ın İstanbul’daki baba ocağına ateş düştü. 5 çocuklu ailenin en küçük çocuğu olduğu öğrenilen şehidin annesi Hülya Sarıbaş ve babası Talip Sarıbaş’ı sakinleştirmek için yakınları eve akın etti.

*Kemal Pide* 

*Terhisine 84 gün kala şehit oldu*

Er Kemal Pide’nin şehit olduğu haberi, Samsun’un Terme ilçesinde oturan ailesini yasa boğdu. Terhisine 84 gün kala şehit olan Pide’nin babası Cemal Pide, “Vatan sağolsun” diyerek oğlunun fotoğraflarına sarıldı.

*Harun Arslanbay* 

*İmralı’da 3 yıl görev yapmıştı*

Kalleş saldırıda şehit olanlardan 32 yaşındaki Adanalı Uzman üavuş Harun Arslanbay’ın annesi acı haberi duyduğu anda yere yığıldı. Köyünün ilk şehidi olan 7 yıllık Uzman üavuş Arslanbay, teröristbaşı ücalan’ın yattığı İmralı Cezaevi’nde 3 yıl görev yapmıştı.

*Onur Bozdemir* 

*İzinden yeni dönmüştü*

21 yaşındaki Jandarma er Onur Bozdemir’in acı haberi, memleketi Adıyaman’ın Tut İlçesi’ndeki yakınlarını yasa boğdu. İzine gelen ve 2 gün önce birliğine teslim olan Onur Bozdemir’in şehit haberiyle sarsılan, Tut Kaymakamı ve beraberindeki askerler tarafından teselli edilmeye çalışılan şehit erin babası ve kardeşleri, teröre lanet yağdırdı.

*Ferit Demir* 

*Ferit’in öldüğünü annesi bilmiyor* 

Muşlu şehit er Ferit Demir’in İstanbul Bahçelievler’de yaşayan kalp hastası annesine acı haber verilmedi.

*Yakup Mutlu* 

*Nişanlısı yıkıldı* 

Muşlu şehit er Yakup Mutlu, askere gitmeden kısa bir süre önce amcasının kızıyla nişanlanmıştı. şehit haberinin ulaşması üzerine Bulanık’ta gerginlik arttı. DTP’li oldukları sanılan bir grup molotof kokteyli atarken, bazı işyerlerinin camları kırıldı.

*Fatih Yonca* 

*Yavrumun terhisine 3 ay kalmıştı*

Jandarma Er Fatih Yonca’nın acı haberi Hatay Orhangazi’deki evini yasa boğdu. 10 gün izin yapan Yonca’nın birliğine dün döndüğü öğrenildi. Terhisine 3 ay kalan ve yüksekokul mezunu olan 24 yaşındaki Yonca’nın annesi sinir krizi geçirdi.



...

----------

